# Snowblower lube?



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a Simplicity 860, two stage snowblower. There is a gearbox that drives the main auger. What type of lube does it take. My first inclination is 90 wt. but I don't know if that will function at -40. I tried the Simplicity website for a manual but nothing comes up. I did try enabeling cookies.Can anyone get through their website and get the manual or know what the proper lube is? Simplicity User Manuals and Instructions

Thanks


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

:happy:Wait until it is only -20 to blow snow.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You can view the manual here.. but little good it does.. use Simplicity winter weight worm gear oil... DOH!!!

Simplicity Snowthrower Operators Manual | ManualsOnline.com

Page 12


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Found this for you... You can always pick up a bottle, then try and figure out the thickness.. 

Simplicity Oil and Lubricants - Genuine OEM oils and lubricants for Simplicity power equipment


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Supposedly you can down load a 32 page manual here. Read closely and you will see that this model is the same as the 860
SIMPLICITY 555M MANUAL Pdf Download.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Search Result Page | Small Engine Parts Warehouse | Lawn Mowers, Snow Blowers, MORE!

Cold Weather SYNTHETIC Worm Gear Oil.

Google up Coot Worm Gear Oil. If it will work in a coot.... it will work great in a snowblower.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help. It's great having the owner's manual.

Is coot worm gear oil something that will keep me regular?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> Thanks for the help. It's great having the owner's manual.
> 
> Is coot worm gear oil something that will keep me regular?


What is a Coot?

You this type of coot? :goodjob:

Coot ATVs used worm drive. I rebuilt ona a few years back. Learned a lot about worm gears, shims, and how a guy with a bad back shouldn't drive one on tundra. No suspension...... Now I have a 6X6 Polaris.....


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Simplicity doesn't list a manual for the 860. Nor for anything else apparently, including current models. Everything keeps coming up "not available". 

Gear lube is the norm in any of these units though. Go low sulfur if possible, as many use a brass worm gear to turn the auger spur gear.

90 oil will move just fine in this application even in extreme cold. You're not trying to pump it through lines, it's just got to let the gears in there turn.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Go ask these guys. Their all about snoblowers.

- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - &bull; View forum - Outdoor Power Equipment

 Al


----------

